

2014 Baseball Hall of Fame Predictions - hrb1979
http://kshirley.github.io/HOFmodel

======
waterside81
Not bad for a quick predictive model - Maddox, Glavine & Frank Thomas made it.

------
at-fates-hands
Jack Morris did not make it this year, his last on the ballot. Hopefully the
veterans committee will see to it he makes it in.

